# For those who brush their dogs teeth



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

What do you use? I was told to just use the rubber finger brush and some dog toothpaste. But then I was told thats not adequate. So now I'm confused. I also saw doggy teeth wipes and am wondering if they are effective, since they are convenient. 

Thanks in advance for your help,
mm


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Well, I'm afraid I can't help because I haven't ever brushed Jack's teeth... however, when I read this, I looked in Jack's mouth and all his teeth are clean except for his enormous back molars -- which have all this tartar and yucky stuff caught in the sides!!!







:new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: 

I am looking forward to seeing what responses this thread gets. I was just thinking I'd take him to the vet once a year and get them REALLY cleaned, instead of a daily battle with his face to try to brush those back teeth -- but... if they're already ***** like that... what should I do?!

Let's wait together for the experts


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I use CET toothpaste and a toddler toothbrush. A lot of the dog toothbrushes I've seen are just too big for my boys. We also use Suzie's Tartar liquid. Tic's teeth are fine, he's a strong chewer and always has a chew bone in his mouth, but Peanut doesn't chew that much and his back teeth get gross really fast. I tried the wipes before and IMO, they work well if the dogs teeth are already in good shape. Like with Peanut they wouldn't help much on his back teeth that have a little build up, but it'd be good for maintenence on Tic's teeth.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I use a baby's toothbrush too, and Phoebe brushes her own teeth since she loves to chew anything. I use some yucky peanut butter flavored toothpaste for dogs, but I've been meaning to get something else. I do a quick skim over upper and lowers on each side, and then hold it for her while she lays on her back chewing... I need to get a movie of this its the funniest thing


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I was recommended by L.E.'s breeder to just use a soft baby tooth brush. I got her some turkey flavored toothpaste and she really doesn't mind getting it done. I guess it works well, cause the vet has never complained about her teeth.

I'd be curious about other suggestions though...


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks. I'll have to go and get a baby toothbrush and take a look at Molly's teeth, which I haven't done for quite some time.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I just give Puddy Dentistix.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We use a tooth brush for dogs, it has one end that is for larger dogs and the other end is for little ones like Indy. We also use a doggie tooth paste that is mint flavored. Indy really likes the mint flavor, so it is the only one we have tried so far and it seems to work OK.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My vet recommended I use an electric toothbrush, he said it takes less time and it's more effective. I use Oral B Kids Power Electric toothbrush. I picked that one because it has a tiny soft round head, and a skinny neck. 

I am still getting him used to it, but it's easy to just stick it in and let it do the work. I started out by just brushing in his mouth without it turned on, and then I just turned it on while I held it, and now we are working on actually brushing with it turned on. 

What kind of doggy toothpaste does everyone use? It's amazing to me how much they all stink- yet it makes their breath smell better


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I gave up trying to get a toothbrush head into the back of Pico's mouth and my vet said rubbing the CET toothpaste (Pico LOOOOOves the poultry flavor) over his teeth and gums works.

Pico had his teeth cleaned once about 2 years ago and I have been rubbing the toothpaste on almost every night and his vet said his teeth looked good at his recent check-up.

Pico doesn't chew bones at all and will occasionally chew a rawhide stick (CET also) but he has a habit of eating his kibble every night at 9 p.m. or so and maybe that, plush the enzyme in the toothpaste keeps his teeth clean.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've tried brushing sprites teeth everyday. the only thing that really helps is them chewing on something. try something like a bullystick or a pizzle stick. its really tasty for them and it gets the tartar off their teeth.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I use a baby toothbrush but was considering getting the wipes to use in addition to. 

An electric toothbrush? I think that would freak Bella







...glad it works for you though.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 14 2005, 06:27 PM
> *I use a baby toothbrush but was considering getting the wipes to use in addition to.
> 
> An electric toothbrush? I think that would freak Bella
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I forgot to mention in my post above that we also use the wipes (mint flavor) on Indy. Some days he is just not in the mood for the tooth brush , so out come the wipes and then I also get to feel around and get a good idea if his gums are ok etc. He still has some back teeth coming in and I check to see if there is any swelling while I use the wipes. He really likes the wipes, he doesn't give me as hard of a time with them as he sometimes does with the tooth brush


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Nov 14 2005, 03:27 PM
> *I use CET toothpaste and a toddler toothbrush.  A lot of the dog toothbrushes I've seen are just too big for my boys.  We also use Suzie's Tartar liquid.  Tic's teeth are fine, he's a strong chewer and always has a chew bone in his mouth, but Peanut doesn't chew that much and his back teeth get gross really fast.  I tried the wipes before and IMO, they work well if the dogs teeth are already in good shape.  Like with Peanut they wouldn't help much on his back teeth that have a little build up, but it'd be good for maintenence on Tic's teeth.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I ALSO use the baby toothbrush... my mom always picks me up a new one at shoprite in the baby section! Kodie has a very tiny mouth and this is perfect for him. I use this toothpaste from petsmart...








I use the blue and white tub (on the right)... not the gel. It's mint so it gives kodie GREAT breath!! MMMmmm... thats what makes his kisses soo enjoyable!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I recently started brushing Peechie's teeth. Believe it or not I got some of the tartar off by pressing down on it with my fingernail. Teeth underneath look great. I bought a doggy tooth brush and mint toothpast at Petco. I use the small end of the toothbrush, she tolerates it somewhat







My groomer told me about getting the tartar off with my fingernail. I know it sounds kinda not sterile, but it really works this ways!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

As you can see in one of Teddy's pictures below, Teddy loves to brush his teeth. I usually start him off and then he takes over for the back teeth. I use St. Jon Naturals toothpaste and put it on a variety of different toothbrushes depending on how well they hold up.

Here is the link to the toothpaste. 

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/sh...272202c8ab6e32f


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

I always brush Tobi's teeth at least three times a week. I just a toothbrush and beef flavored toothpaste. He didn't like it at first but now he's used to the brushing and doesn't give me a hard time. His vet always tells me what beautiful white teeth he has!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I recently started brushing Peechie's teeth. Believe it or not I got some of the tartar off by pressing down on it with my fingernail. Teeth underneath look great. I bought a doggy tooth brush and mint toothpast at Petco. I use the small end of the toothbrush, she tolerates it somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm... i'm gonna try that


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

We use a baby toother brush for Rosie with doggy toothpaste that came in a set.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> As you can see in one of Teddy's pictures below, Teddy loves to brush his teeth. I usually start him off and then he takes over for the back teeth. I use St. Jon Naturals toothpaste and put it on a variety of different toothbrushes depending on how well they hold up.
> 
> Here is the link to the toothpaste.
> 
> http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/sh...272202c8ab6e32f[/B]


wait, he actually brushes his own back teeth? or am i being dumb?


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I brushed Sunshine only once a week because i was having a hard time brushing her teeth, she hates it and she's too strong I couldn't even open her mouth wide, she's giving me a hard time







,
But i bought her a snack treats "fresh bite for pearly white treats" to help her out cleaning the teeth while she's chewing and eating it.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I use a puppy toothbrush for Shotzi's two remaining teeth. She only had 4 when we adopted her in April, two in the back had to be pulled) She likes the vanilla mint toothpaste the best.

She will curl her lip up for me when I brush her teeth but she tries to lick the brush. So I don't think I accomplish much as far as getting them clean. I tried the wipes but I wasn't able do much with them either. She always wants to lick or eat them.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I use CET toothpaste and an electric toothbrush. It took about a month for me to get it into her mouth but she doesn't mind it at all now. Of course, my husband holds her while I do it. I use to brush her teeth with the rubber finger brush and leave the electric toothbrush on next to her. At first it scared her but the she got use to the noise. Once she got use to the noise I started to put the vibrating toothbrush on the out side of her face. Once she got use to that I went in for the kill.









Lynda


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We use a small childs soft toothbrush and that horrid smelling poultry flavored tooth paste. I have to say we have been slacking and only brushing about 3 times a week lately. Rex does chew cow bones and booda bones. He isnt very fond of doggy biscuits anymore.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

We use Petrodex poultry flavored enzymatic toothpaste and a doggy toothbrush (small size). The enzymes are supposed to help "dissolve" the tartar, so that even if your baby resists the toothbrush, the paste itself wiped on the teeth with your fingers is supposed to help. It says on the tube that the toothpaste itself produces hydrogen peroxide.







So far, so good.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> We use a tooth brush for dogs, it has one end that is for larger dogs and the other end is for little ones like Indy. We also use a doggie tooth paste that is mint flavored. Indy really likes the mint flavor, so it is the only one we have tried so far and it seems to work OK.[/B]



I just started the other night and i use this as well. I also use the "mouthwash" that goes along with it. The vet has complained about Matrix's teeth but this damage was done before I got him. Also he gave me a hard time doing it but now it's working. It's a battle but once I'm in it's fine. I also bought beef toothpaste but he was not interested at all. BTW, just recently his breath began to smell..it really didn't before and then it got better once I began using the "mouthwash"


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=120376
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry I missed this before - yes he actually brushes his back teeth. I just let him go while watching that the toothbrush is in tact. I had one fall apart when we first started so now I am pretty aware of how the brush is holding up. Like I said he loves this toothpaste and will just brush away, as you can see in his picture.


----------

